# HELP- What is the lobster yield for Martini Mac & Cheese Bar



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi

I am bidding on a proposal for a 2 hour cocktail party with main feature of a Martini Mac & Cheese Bar where client wants lobster along with other accompaniments and toppings.

What is the yield for a 1 1/4 lobster and is one lobster doable for 4 people?

Guest count = 55, 2 staff for 3 hours (cutting it close), rentals, tax, grats.

Customer wants to keep budget at $1200-1300 all inclusive. As I'm running the numbers, I seem to come out at $2210.

All assistance and comments welcome.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Saffron,

I was just thinking back 35 yrs to the family busuness. We were in your area. Back then we brought in meat for this type of function.

Don't know if it's changed but we use to calculate .25% yield on those little ones. 4-5 oz. ++labor etc. If it's going with M&C I would consider Canadian.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd consider using a frozen vacpac product. Claw, knuckle, and leg, or broken.

Can't expect much for 22 bucks pp.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm with Tin....we can get 2# bags of claw/knuckle meat for $40 all meat ready to go, and it goes pretty far.....make sure it's not out for people to serve themselves, it should be added in to a batch or scooped by servers.....think of mixing with small shrimp to stretch (seafood mac/cheese).You'd need to control the seafood, NOT the customer.

JMTC


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Excellent selection of options for this proposal. Many thanks.


----------

